# To Take A Screenshot And Save It As A File



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

In the past whenever I would press my Win-key and PrtScr-key, it would make a copy of my desktop and automatically save it to a folder. Please understand, I'm not trying to copy it to the clipboard, Win has a feature that will allow you to make a copy of the sreenshot and save it to a particular folder called _Screenshot_.

Anyway, I just recently upgraded from Win 8.1 to Win 8.1 Pro w/Med Ctr. After which this has stopped working. I use this feature a lot and was hoping to get some help with it.

Not sure if my image insert worked, but here's what I'm trying to get to work again. Oh, and please. I am aware I can use the Sniping Tool, but it does not work the same.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Look for the "Snipping Tool" and pinit to the task bar.
Start, type in the search box "Snipping" and the select Snipping Tool and right click and "Pin to Taskbar".


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

the snipping tool is NOT the same big guy. but thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

This is what you are looking for (Maybe?)

Press and hold the FN key and press the Windows key., the prntscrn

The screenshot will be saved to

C:\Users\David\Pictures\Screenshots

as a jpg file.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

It was working beforehand so apparently the FN key is not required. I know I have to use it because Print Screen is sharing another function.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes Dave, this is exactly what I'm trying to get working again. As I stated b4, it has stopped and I don't know the reason why or how to fix it.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't use the FN key at all for this.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

My Laptops all have the PrntScrn in the FN grade. If you have a normal keyboard. My statineries have it on the top of the keys (Shift). Have you tried Shift+Prntscrn with the windows key.
Have you taken a look in the folder, to see if it is saving anuthing?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

< Windows logo > + Prtscn should (still) work. I don't know why yours is not working, but I just confirmed that it still works for me on one laptop. I think on my other one I need the Fn key also, but yours should still be working the way it used to.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I KNOW... It just stopped. I'm almost tempted to re format my laptop because I use the quick key combination so much.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Dave, screenshot of my keyboard below


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Keyboard


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have tested and confirmed that each of those keys is still working, right?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

OK. Got your picture.Just occurred to me. Do you have one of those third party menu programs installed. They all have functions to isolate the Windows key?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

If I press FN-key Win-key and PrtScr key it will copy it to my clipboard and I have to open Paint and do a paste. But thats not what I'm trying to do. I want to take a screen shot and save it as a file.

Like this


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Usually when I hit the Win-key and PrtScr-key my screen will dim and it will save a snap shot of my desktop into the Screenshot folder.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> FN-key Win-key and PrtScr key it will copy it to my clipboard


That shows that the PrtScr key is working. Does the Win-key take you to the Start screen? Or Win-key + c bring up the (not charming) Charms bar?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to repeat. But you did look in the folder I posted??


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Yea I do, I purchased Start8 Menu bar back when Wind 8.1 was first released. If you recall they took Start Menu Bar away, of course its been put back, but I still use the start8. but thats been on from first installation of Win 8.1.

That's what perturbs me most, I don't what's causing it. Let me ask you this, isn't there away to put the short cut key combination back in. It worked with those shortcut keys combos out of the box. And those kids at won't help despite me paying over $1900 got this thing.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

yea, I know where the folder is located, that's how I know it isn't working because when I press Win Key and PrtScr I go into the Screenshots folder and there's nothing saved. I do have *.png files that it was saving before. But to answer your question, yea I have checked that folder.

In fact I have a short cut setup on my task bar just for the Screenshots folder, thats how often I use it.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Yea, if I hit the Win-key it brings up the Start Menu, but I set it this way within Start8. I do not use the Modern UI that much, but I do use the shortcut keys a lot. To say again, if I press the Win-key it brings up the Start Menu. But when I hit the Win-key and PrtScr-key nothing happens. I just thought it would be a simple fix.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know anything about Start8 or how it could be interfering.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This may be something that the OEM has added, as I have not ever seen this process on any of our laptops

All I can find is that this function will add to the "Clipboard" and then one must paste it into a imaging program.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, I have the 64Bit installation. No problems for me. As I said in an earlier post, on my daily laptop, which I am using right now, fn To activate the FN bar hold down and then hold down the Windows key- Then PrntScrn. Go and collect your capture from 
C:\Users\David\Pictures\Screenshots









View attachment 235096


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

So this is a NEW function on a Windows 8 and 8.1 machine, as I sated before I had not seen this before?

Just checked it out on my Windows 8.1 Sony, and yes it works. BUT, it DOES require the use of the "Fn" key also.

I learned something today,
Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it works on my Windows 8.1 too.

I think it may have something to do with the Start8 application.

Or, I saw while looking around on Google that one person solved it by right-clicking on the TaskBar and selecting "Properties" then unchecking something on the Navigation tab referring to showing Start on the display when I press the Windows logo key. The wording was different from what I have on mine though, yet it was supposed to be a Windows 8.1 machine. It might be a good idea to look there anyway and try it. If that key is to be used for that purpose then perhaps it cannot function properly for the screen capture.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, < Windows logo > + PrtScn is a new feature in Windows 8/8.1. Whether the Fn key is also needed depends on the laptop. I need to use the Fn on my HP, but not on my Lenovo. Perhaps the need for Fn can be turned on/off; I just never looked into that.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm thinking its a Win 8.1 Pro w/Med Ctr. thing. I have another problem that I believe is also associated with 
Pro installation. Whenever I connect my iphone to my laptop I get a message saying the device isn't recognized. I don't really install programs that much so I'm looking at the last thing I did which was moving from Win 8.1 to 8.1 Pro.

But Cookiegal, I looked at what you suggested and it was already unchecked.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

On my Dell it doesn't require the use of the FN key at all. Based on all the replies I've received here from professionals, I think my best hope is to re install or wait until Win 9 and hopefully that will fix it. 

Thanks to everyone who helped, its good info.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

By the way, Microsoft has decided to skip to Windows 10.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## r4ven (Oct 2, 2014)

davehc said:


> This is what you are looking for (Maybe?)
> 
> Press and hold the FN key and press the Windows key., the prntscrn
> 
> ...


This will pretty much sum up your entire question haha


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

It doesn't work, that's the point of this conversation. And its not a *.jpg, its a *.png, and I don't need to press the FN, just the Win Key and PrtScr. Okay!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you try with all three keys, just in case something happened to now require the Fn?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I just double checked my windows 8.1 Sony, and yes the Fn key is NOT needed and it saves the images as a png type of file.


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

I did. Now, if I press FN-key, Win-Key and PrtScr Key it will copy it to the clipboard and I can paste it in Paintshop. But thats not what I wanna do. But understand its a key combination that I've use regularly since starting with Win 8. 

But thanks


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats exactly what I want to do Dave. And it use to do fine, but all of sudden it stopped. The only reason I can think of is the upgrade to Win 8.1 Pro.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

My Sony came with Windows 8.0 and I upgraded it to 8.1, which should be the same as yours.
I do use "Classic Shell" to give me the Windows 7 look like.

Do you use any addin's, as it (them) my be blocking this?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope. And I added Start8 when I first got the laptop about two yrs ago. And I've reformatted it about 3-4 times and have always put Start8 back on with no problems. The only thing I can think of is going from Win 8.1 to Win 8.1 Pro.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you get this copy of Windows 8.1 Pro?


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

Torrent


----------



## dlbutler (Dec 24, 2011)

And I know what your going to say......


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Sorry I am reporting that this be closed


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Now I agree with you--the problem may be the pirated version. Closing.


----------

